# Du wurdest gegruschelt



## toscairn

"Ich hab dich *gegruschelt*" 

Was bedeutet "gegruschelt"?


----------



## Kajjo

Das Verb "gruscheln" gibt es definitiv nicht!

Nach meinen heutigen Internetanalysen scheint es sich um eine scherzhafte Schöpfung neueren Datums zu handeln -- mit bislang unklarer Bedeutung und gehäufter Verwendung in der Jugend- und Studentensprache. Eventuell ist eine Bedeutung in Richtung "kuscheln", also Körperkontakt herstellen, anzunehmen. So oder so möchte man wahrscheinlich nur einvernehmlich gegruschelt werden.

Folgende Links sind einschlägig:
www.gruscheln.com
www.broedel.org

Kajjo


----------



## Conquistadores

Ja, stimmt... das Verb ,,gruscheln" ist ganz neu von ein paar Studenten erfunden worden. Es gibt eine Webseite für Studenten, nämlich www.studivz.net, auf der das Verb erfunden werden musste. Est ist vermutlich eine Mischung aus ,,kuscheln" und ,,grüßen". Meiner Meinung nach bedeutet das Verb sowas wie ,,j-n mit einem Kuss begrüßen". Mehr Info findet man hier: http://www.ksta.de/html/artikel/1154434434138.shtml

Also... ich glaube, deutsche Studenten wissen nicht einmal, was das bedeutet.

Kann jemand das bestätigen? Da bin ich mir nicht so sicher.

Ich hoffe, es hilft dir...


----------



## Kajjo

Ja, wahrscheinlich hat das Wort nur online eine Bedeutung.

Kajjo


----------



## FloVi

Conquistadores said:


> Est ist vermutlich eine Mischung aus ,,kuscheln" und ,,grüßen".



Vielleicht ist auch nur einer besoffen Geisterbahn gefahren und hat beim "sich gruseln" genuschelt.


----------



## Lykurg

Ich kann als studivz-Benutzer Conquistadores' Angaben bestätigen: Es wird dort als intim-freundschaftlicher Gruß (in Form einer inhaltslosen Kurznachricht) verwendet - und tatsächlich ist nicht klar, was genau es bedeutet.


----------



## Conquistadores

Na super! Danke Lykurg! Jetzt hast du die Antwort, Toscairn.


----------



## waschzuber

Also ich kenne gruscheln oder auch kruscheln als fränkischen Dialektausdruck für herumsuchen (mit den Fingern suchen)


----------



## heidita

FloVi said:


> Vielleicht ist auch nur einer besoffen Geisterbahn gefahren und hat beim "sich gruseln" genuschelt.


 
hahahahahah, ich wünschte ich wäre so schlagfertig!!!!


----------



## Bonjules

Eine Mischung aus 'grapschen' und 'kuscheln"?
(da grapschen ein no-no ist...)


----------



## MrMagoo

Conquistadores said:


> Ja, stimmt... das Verb ,,gruscheln" ist ganz neu von ein paar Studenten erfunden worden. Es gibt eine Webseite für Studenten, nämlich www.studivz.net, auf der das Verb erfunden werden musste. Est ist vermutlich eine Mischung aus ,,kuscheln" und ,,grüßen". Meiner Meinung nach bedeutet das Verb sowas wie ,,j-n mit einem Kuss begrüßen". Mehr Info findet man hier: http://www.ksta.de/html/artikel/1154434434138.shtml
> 
> Also... ich glaube, deutsche Studenten wissen nicht einmal, was das bedeutet.
> 
> Kann jemand das bestätigen? Da bin ich mir nicht so sicher.
> 
> Ich hoffe, es hilft dir...


 

Ja, genau das ist es. Ich war zuerst auch ganz verwundert, als ich mich vor ein paar Monaten auf der Seite registriert hatte.

Gruß
-MrMagoo


----------



## Whodunit

MrMagoo said:


> Ja, genau das ist es. Ich war zuerst auch ganz verwundert, als ich mich vor ein paar Monaten auf der Seite registriert hatte.
> 
> Gruß
> -MrMagoo


 
Ich habe jetzt keine Lust, mich nur wegen dieses einen Wortes dort zu registrieren: Könntest du mir vielleicht erklären, was _*genau*_ es bedeutet, vielleicht anhand von Beispielen? Das Wort habe ich tatsächlich noch nie gehört und hätte es als Aussprachefehler von "gekuschelt" gewertet.


----------



## MrMagoo

Whodunit said:


> Ich habe jetzt keine Lust, mich nur wegen dieses einen Wortes dort zu registrieren: Könntest du mir vielleicht erklären, was _*genau*_ es bedeutet, vielleicht anhand von Beispielen? Das Wort habe ich tatsächlich noch nie gehört und hätte es als Aussprachefehler von "gekuschelt" gewertet.


 

Wurde doch eben schon erklärt:
Eine Mischung aus "kuscheln" und "grüßen". So jedenfalls wurde es mir erklärt. Ich vermute, daß die meisten Leute dort auch nicht genau wissen, was es bedeutet. Es wird mit Sicherheit eine Eigenschöpfung des Studiverzeichnisses sein.


----------



## Whodunit

MrMagoo said:


> Wurde doch eben schon erklärt:


 
Genau deswegen habe ich "genau" betonen wollen: Die Erklärung war bisher nicht sehr zufrieden stellend. "Gegrüßt" und "gekuschelt" zusammen kann ich mir nicht vorstellen, es sei denn, es ist die Rede von einem intimen Wangenkuss.


----------



## Kajjo

Whodunit said:


> Genau deswegen habe ich "genau" betonen wollen: Die Erklärung war bisher nicht sehr zufrieden stellend. "Gegrüßt" und "gekuschelt" zusammen kann ich mir nicht vorstellen, es sei denn, es ist die Rede von einem intimen Wangenkuss.



Whodunit, es handelt sich um einen elektronischen Online-Gruß. Da dürften die Details (Wange, Stirn, Mund oder andere Dir gefällige Körperteile) rein Deiner Phantasie überlassen sein. Es geht ja wohl nur um die Absicht eines etwas intimeren Grußes, der über ein bloßes Hallo-Sagen hinausgeht.

Ich stelle es mir so vor wie junge Mädchen, die sich, anstatt wie früher einfach "Hallo" zu rufen, heute grundsätzlich so begrüßen, als ob sie sich schon seit Jahren nicht mehr gesehen hätten. Auf mich macht diese Prozedur a la "Rückkehr des verlorenen Sohnes" genau den Eindruck, den ich mir unter Gruscheln vorstellen könnte.

Kajjo


----------



## heidita

Genau, Kajjo, ich stelle es mir wie die spanische Gewohnheit vor, sich immer zu küssen (auf beide Wangen). Man wird sogar dummm angesehen, wenn man sich nicht anpasst. Egal wen, wildfremde Leute. Man stellt sich vor und prompt wird man geküsst und muss zurückküssen (Frauen von Frauen und anderen Männern).


----------



## Kajjo

Ich glaube, mir würde diese spanische Sitte nicht gefallen. Aber Du hast recht, so ähnlich könnte das sein und "Gruscheln" wäre dann nur der Internet-Ausdruck dafür. Irgendwo hinein müssen die jungen Studenten ja ihre geistige Energie investieren... Immerhin beugt die Online-Kultur ganz stark dem früher auch schon mal infektiösen Charakter der Treffen vor. 

Kajjo


----------



## Whodunit

Kajjo said:


> Ich glaube, mir würde diese spanische Sitte nicht gefallen.


 
Mir irgendwie auch nicht. Heidita, ist es unter Studenten und anderen Schülern auch üblich? Es ist hier eher so, dass Frauen Frauen auf die Wange küssen, manchmal auch Mann und Frau. Würden sich zwei Männer mit einem Wangenkuss begrüßen, so würde man es wohl fast immer als schwul ansehen.



> Aber Du hast recht, so ähnlich könnte das sein und "Gruscheln" wäre dann nur der Internet-Ausdruck dafür.


 
Ja, das kann ja sein, aber mir gefällt dieses "kuscheln" nicht. Wenn ich jemandem auf die Wange küsse, kuschele ich doch nicht mit dem! "Krüssen" wäre vielleicht ein passender Ausdruck.



> Irgendwo hinein müssen die jungen Studenten ja ihre geistige Energie investieren...


 
 Das fasse ich mal als Kompliment auf.


----------



## Tuco

Hi, I was just wondering if anyone could translate this in English for me. 

Thanks in advance.


----------



## beclija

I've never seen it before, but after some googling, "gruscheln" seems to be a verb used on some chatboards for something like "you got a friendly note/a hug/whatever" (the sources are indecisive on the precise meaning).


----------



## elroy

This is what I suspected.  I believe it is used as a translation of "You have been *poked*" (one of the silliest online activities ever!).


----------



## Tuco

Cheers guys.


----------



## jebbe

As far as I know, "gruscheln" is a word invented by the community page studivz.net. As elroy already mentioned, it seems to be the attempt of a translation of "to poke".

jebbe


----------



## Hutschi

In http://bastian.thau.com/?p=83

they say, it may be a new word combining "kuscheln" (huddle, snuggle, be settled comfortably) and "grabschen" (touch in some kind of bad manner).

When I first read it today, I had no idea, but placed it near "kuscheln".
It sounds comfortable and warm. So I did not find any connection to "grabschen".

Can you give more context, please?

If they say "huscheln und gruscheln" - it could be something like "huddle and snuggle" - but indeed - the word is new for me.


----------

